# Big White Ski Resort



## dreamin (Nov 18, 2009)

My son is trying to arrange a ski trip to this resort in BC.  No timeshares there through RCI.  Has anyone had any experience renting a privately owned condo and, if so, where would I search for this type of accommodation?


----------



## happymum (Nov 18, 2009)

VRBO, Owner Direct , and  http://www.skihills.com/r2/p1_big_white_accommodation.html   all offer rental accommodations.
Although we have never stayed at Big White, we have rented homes at Silver Star (their sister resort) for many years and been very pleased.


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 18, 2009)

I have also rented at Silver Star. Accomodations were great and the skiing was awesome.  The best part is a pass is now accepted at either resort I believe so try and go to Silver Star.  I did not make BIg White but some locals call it Big WHite Out and we have clear skies at Silver Star.

Joan


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 19, 2009)

We love skiing the Okanagan Valley ski areas and Big White is one of the best.  

Besides the rental sites listed in previous posts, a common Canadian rental site is AlluraDirect.com.

The Okanagan Valley is Canada's equivalent to Napa Valley.  Make sure you visit some local wineries!


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 19, 2009)

Your son should consider checking out the "new" ski hill in Revelstoke.  They are expanding it and when it is done I believe it will have the most vertical.  I know my husband can't wait to go.  The biggest problem with Revelstoke is it is 5 hours from Calgary and likely 2-3 from Kelowna.  So many ski hills, so little time.

Joan


----------



## asp (Nov 19, 2009)

There is a timeshare resort, Aviawest at the Pinnacle,  Sun Peaks, about an hour out of Kamloops - hotel rooms only, breakfast, afternoon snack $16 per day. No cleaning fee with RCI Points.   Great skiing when we were there!


----------



## northpole (Nov 20, 2009)

Big White is a great resort with great skiing/snowboarding.

However, if he would be willing to stay in Fairmont Hot Springs, or Radium Hot Springs - then he would be within a short drive of Panorama Resort (run by intrawest, the same people that run Whistler), Kicking Horse Resort in Golden, and Kimberly Resort.  And just a bit farther is Lake Louise and Ferni.  I booked a place for a friend of mine last year in Radium, and he loved being able to go to  a different world-class resort each day!

There's also a hostel at Big White.  I've stayed there before - it's nothing special but they do have private rooms with kitchenettes and small TVs (or you can rent a dorm bed for CHEAP and use the shared kitchen).  The rooms are very basic, but quite cheap compared to a condo rental.  They also have a hot tub.

If you book a place through the central reservation desk, they often have specials in January and late March.  Often free lift tickets with condo rental - considering how expensive the lift tickets are, this is a very good deal.  A private rental would never be able to offer free lift tickets.


----------



## JoeWilly (Nov 20, 2009)

*Big White Discount Tickets*

If you son ends up there, Costco is offering discounted lift tickets.  Found this  on-line at Costco.

Big White/Silver Star
Ski Resort Pre Loaded Card
With 2 Adult Lift Tickets
$125 Value
2009-2010 Season
Kelowna, British Columbia
Item # 340174
$99.99
Shipping & Handling included


----------

